# Towing another (riderless) bike?



## Sara_H (19 Sep 2012)

I have three bikes, my main bike has to go in for some repairs soon, which will mean riding to bike shop and busing back.

I HATE buses! They make me feel sick.

Do any of you ever tow a riderless bike, with another bike? if so, How???


----------



## stevegt (19 Sep 2012)

Many years ago i loaned a mate my brothers bike (brother was not aware of this loan  ) and when he had finished with it i collected on my bike. I rode with one hand on the handlebars of each which is much harder than it sounds! Just as i arrived at home feeling quite smug about not falling off i was lit up by blue flashing lights! The police wondered why somone was riding two bikes at night with no lights!

I dont think you would be able to tow a bike behind but if you can ride with one hand on each handlebar then it would be possible for short distances. Not easy though!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Sep 2012)

stevegt said:


> Many years ago i loaned a mate my brothers bike (brother was not aware of this loan  ) and when he had finished with it i collected on my bike. I rode with one hand on the handlebars of each which is much harder than it sounds! Just as i arrived at home feeling quite smug about not falling off i was lit up by blue flashing lights! The police wondered why somone was riding two bikes at night with no lights!
> 
> I dont think you would be able to tow a bike behind but if you can ride with one hand on each handlebar then it would be possible for short distances. Not easy though!


I would fall off using that method, without a doubt! I have really poor balance and can just about ride one bike, never mind two!

I was thinking more of some kind of trailer or tow bar.


----------



## redcard (19 Sep 2012)

Why not take a friend and pay their bus fare back?

Or preferably take your granny and get her to use her bus pass.


----------



## Theseus (19 Sep 2012)

There is something you can fit to the back of one bike and the front of another so you can join them up. It may only work for towing kiddies bikes though.


----------



## Amanda P (19 Sep 2012)

I have a trailer that's big enough to tow another bike on (I built it, and this was one purpose I had in mind, so I made sure it was big enough). At a pinch, it could carry two bikes.

Any largeish trailer could do it; the bikes are probably best stood on saddle and handlebars and securely strapped down.

Why not ask the bike shop for a courtesy bike? If they have rental bikes, you might be lucky.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Sep 2012)

Uncle Phil said:


> Why not ask the bike shop for a courtesy bike? If they have rental bikes, you might be lucky.


 
Didn't think of that! I don't think they have courtesy bikes though. I'm going to suggest it!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Sep 2012)

redcard said:


> Why not take a friend and pay their bus fare back?
> 
> Or preferably take your granny and get her to use her bus pass.


 
Hmmm..... getting quite complicated now.

Granny took her bus pass to the grave with her. How inconsiderate!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Sep 2012)

A few weeks ago I saw a chap riding what appeared to be two bikes connected side-by-side. There were bars joining the two bikes at various points and it had a wooden floor, presumably for some load carrying. It was certainly possible to have two folk on the contraption although the guy was riding the leftmost frame.

This was near the SECC, did anyone else in Glasgow see it?

GC


----------



## Reece (19 Sep 2012)

I've done it before riding my bike and holding the stem of the other. All depends how far you have to go as can be a bit awkward. 

But like above I was also stopped by the police so they could check bike numbers to see if they was stolen or anything and also a lecture on safety.


----------



## Night Train (19 Sep 2012)

If you have rear rack on one of the bikes you could remove the front wheel off the other bike and then hook the front drop outs onto the rear of the rack. Strap it down with webbing luggage straps over the fork crown, or over the bars but not the frame, and it will track behind you like a trailer. Don't forget to strap the removed front wheel to the bike and take it with you.


----------



## LosingFocus (19 Sep 2012)

I did this back when I was at college. A friend had to get the train home quickly for some reason (escapes me). What I did was to remove the front wheel and strap that to the frame. Then I used a long bit of wood the college lent me and tied it to my cross bar and the other bikes cross bar - forming a long, 3 wheeled bike. Worked well enough, got both bikes home (4 miles) with no worries at all. Pretty sure I've got a photo somewhere in an album of me on it!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Sep 2012)

Touche said:


> There is something you can fit to the back of one bike and the front of another so you can join them up. It may only work for towing kiddies bikes though.


I did wonder about this, we have an old tailgater in the garage somewhere.


----------



## tyred (19 Sep 2012)

Ride 1 bike for about half a mile, then walk back and get the other bike and ride it a mile, then walk back for the first bike and so on.


----------



## fimm (19 Sep 2012)

Get your dog to ride it? 
How about a Carry Freedom trailer? I've never seen one in the flesh, but have heard good reports. That might solve your bike and dog problems all in one go...
(Many apologies if I have confused you with someone else with a dog transport problem...)


----------



## Davidc (19 Sep 2012)

Walk?

That's what I do when the one with lifetime servicing goes in.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Sep 2012)

Davidc said:


> Walk?
> 
> That's what I do when the one with lifetime servicing goes in.


Walk? Moi? In heels?


fimm said:


> Get your dog to ride it?
> How about a Carry Freedom trailer? I've never seen one in the flesh, but have heard good reports. That might solve your bike and dog problems all in one go...
> (Many apologies if I have confused you with someone else with a dog transport problem...)


I do indeed have a dog transport problem, or just a dog problem in general if we're being honest!


----------



## Cyclopathic (19 Sep 2012)

Taxi.


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Walk? Moi? In heels?
> 
> I do indeed have a dog transport problem, or just a dog problem in general if we're being honest!


 
Aha! Problem solved:

Get the dog to ride it. Then, ride it back with the dog on the crossbar.


----------



## MrJamie (19 Sep 2012)

I've seen a few videos of the Dutch cycling where ive noticed the odd person riding one handed, holding a 2nd bike by its stem although I imagine this is much harder than they make it look. Ive seen a couple of guys doing that here at night in the past, though im not convinced they owned either bike


----------



## BSRU (19 Sep 2012)

Something like this, although I think it was not the cleverest thing to do.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tjjViydiJc


----------



## summerdays (19 Sep 2012)

There was a parent at my children's primary school who used to ride one bike whilst having one hand on the other bike - a child's bike, downhill from the school. Equally I was never convinced that he came about the ownership of either bike in a legitimate way. The bikes seem to change quite regularly.

It is a problem that I've had many a time when I've needed to get a child to a destination by bike but then expecting them to return via another method. I usually ended up walking both bikes back, or if lucky I would have a friend to hold one of the bikes.

What you need Sara is a friend with a tandem - then they could give you a lift back


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> A few weeks ago I saw a chap riding what appeared to be two bikes connected side-by-side. There were bars joining the two bikes at various points and it had a wooden floor, presumably for some load carrying. It was certainly possible to have two folk on the contraption although the guy was riding the leftmost frame.
> 
> This was near the SECC, did anyone else in Glasgow see it?
> 
> GC


I have seen that "contraption" before, at the SECC, coming down the tunnel, heading towards Bell's bridge.
It was two people riding it, transporting stuff, followed by another guy on a bike, with a trailer, about 4 bikes on it, pedaling like mad.
I think the cargo bikes belong to the Bike Station branch off Argyle street.


----------



## Globalti (20 Sep 2012)

I've ridden while guiding a second bike with a hand on the stem, it's not that hard, it's just tiring and you need to take care not to fight it. 

I've never tried it but I remember reading about a rescue technique whereby the rider of the broken bike gets a "backie" on another rider's saddle while carrying the broken bike over his shoulder. Probably only possible for very short distances and in extremis.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (22 Sep 2012)

Many years ago (Late 70's) I had a trailer that towed behind my bike. I fitted a quick release axle to the base of the trailer and then would collect bicycles by taking the front wheel off and fixing the front fork to the quick release axle. So I had a bike towing a trailer that was towing a bike. I rode around Norwich collecting cycles for repair and then towed them home. I got some funny looks - but it worked perfectly.


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

I'd put take the wheels off and strap it on a back pack, how much does it weigh?


----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2013)

Sorry to drag up an old thread of mine again, but subject has reared its head again as son has bought his own cycle speedway bike - obviously, without brakes its illegal/unsafe to ride it to the track for training, so it will need to be towed somehow on his everyday bike - would it be possible to use a trailgator without a second rider?


----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2013)

Has anyone used a fork mount on a rack?

http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/questions/8214/is-there-a-do-it-yourself-way-to-tow-a-kids-bike

About halfway down the page - though googling universal fork mount doesn't throw anything up.


----------



## Boris Bajic (15 Jan 2013)

Leave your bike at home and ride on the one you were going to push.

If you really need the second bike, cycle home on the one you rode on the first trip, leave that at home and ride back again on the second bike.

You will then have both bikes, but not necessarily in the same place.

Alternatively.... no..... Give me a moment.


----------



## deanE (15 Jan 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I have three bikes, my main bike has to go in for some repairs soon, which will mean riding to bike shop and busing back.
> 
> I HATE buses! They make me feel sick.
> 
> Do any of you ever tow a riderless bike, with another bike? if so, How???


Do the repair yourself, its only a bike.


----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Leave your bike at home and ride on the one you were going to push.
> 
> If you really need the second bike, cycle home on the one you rode on the first trip, leave that at home and ride back again on the second bike.
> 
> ...


 


deanE said:


> Do the repair yourself, its only a bike.



Maybe I should have started another thread - I'm looking for a way for my son to tow his speedway bike to the track from home as its neither safe nor legal for him to ride it on the streets.


----------



## jim55 (15 Jan 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> A few weeks ago I saw a chap riding what appeared to be two bikes connected side-by-side. There were bars joining the two bikes at various points and it had a wooden floor, presumably for some load carrying. It was certainly possible to have two folk on the contraption although the guy was riding the leftmost frame.
> 
> This was near the SECC, did anyone else in Glasgow see it?
> 
> GC


This


----------



## lulubel (15 Jan 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Has anyone used a fork mount on a rack?
> 
> http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/questions/8214/is-there-a-do-it-yourself-way-to-tow-a-kids-bike
> 
> About halfway down the page - though googling universal fork mount doesn't throw anything up.


 


Night Train said:


> If you have rear rack on one of the bikes you could remove the front wheel off the other bike and then hook the front drop outs onto the rear of the rack. Strap it down with webbing luggage straps over the fork crown, or over the bars but not the frame, and it will track behind you like a trailer. Don't forget to strap the removed front wheel to the bike and take it with you.


 
This makes total sense, and I think it would work well because the front of the bike acting as trailer is fixed in place, but the back is articulated around its steerer.

What Night Train suggested is a simple and inexpensive way of achieving the same thing.


----------



## Night Train (15 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> What Night Train suggested is a simple and inexpensive way of achieving the same thing.


Just make sure the drop outs are free to pivot on the rack for going over bumps. That will mean the straps can only go from the bars to the same bit of the rack the drop outs are on.

That is a good temporary solution for the initial question, but for the kid's speedway bike a proper one of these would make it much simpler.




I must see if I can make one, probably for my trailer but with a rack option, and with a variable width for differently spaced dropouts.


----------



## DooDah (15 Jan 2013)

> Ride 1 bike for about half a mile, then walk back and get the other bike and ride it a mile, then walk back for the first bike and so on


 
Wouldn't that be the same as walking whilst pushing both bikes?


----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2013)

Night Train said:


> Just make sure the drop outs are free to pivot on the rack for going over bumps. That will mean the straps can only go from the bars to the same bit of the rack the drop outs are on.
> 
> That is a good temporary solution for the initial question, but for the kid's speedway bike a proper one of these would make it much simpler.
> 
> ...


]
How do you think you'd mount it on a panniers rack?


----------



## Night Train (15 Jan 2013)

Sara_H said:


> ]
> How do you think you'd mount it on a panniers rack?


I reckon I could use a couple of cable clamps like these.




Throw away the cast bit and then just use the U bolt part through holes drilled in the base plate of that bracket.

If you go this route you will need to check the diameter of the rack tubes to see if the U bolt spacing would fit in the bracket.
Also get proper ones from a proper shop. I have had the ones from B&Q and the nuts seem to be so loose fitting on the bolt threads that they can't do up tight, ever!

It really depends on the rack as well. Some racks have an overly sturdy plate on the back for fitting reflectors and that might be as good to bolt to.


----------



## Night Train (15 Jan 2013)

Alternatively a pair of steel P clips like this.




One on each side of the rack, with the tabs pointing inwards, and then the bracket bolted to the clips.


----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2013)

Night Train said:


> I reckon I could use a couple of cable clamps like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Night Train said:


> Alternatively a pair of steel P clips like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh... I'm rubbish at iron mongery! Now to convince son to have rack back on bike - he refuses to have it on unless we're touring! The chance to tow his speedway bike may convince him!


----------



## Night Train (15 Jan 2013)

From that link of yours I'd be tempted to fit a rack and then make up a wheel mount for one side of it.




It should work as well with a full sized bike on another full sized bike.
So long as it is only the front wheel that is strapped to the rack, and not the fork, then it should work fine.


----------



## Night Train (15 Jan 2013)

If you have a butcher's hook type thing, as suggested in the link, mounted right at the very back of the rack it can then have the wheel hung straight onto it. The front edge of the wheel can then be strapped to the rack in such a way as to push the wheel as far back as possible. That gives heel clearance and also keeps the front of the speed way bike from being too high as well.
Just check for clearance for cornering, banking, heel strike, pedals hitting the road, etc.


----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2013)

H


Night Train said:


> If you have a butcher's hook type thing, as suggested in the link, mounted right at the very back of the rack it can then have the wheel hung straight onto it. The front edge of the wheel can then be strapped to the rack in such a way as to push the wheel as far back as possible. That gives heel clearance and also keeps the front of the speed way bike from being too high as well.
> Just check for clearance for cornering, banking, heel strike, pedals hitting the road, etc.


Hmm...... might be worth a try, I'll try it out myself first before letting the idea loose on son. His speedway bike has 26" whhels, which is bigger than his everyday bike 24", not that that should make much difference I suppose.


----------



## Night Train (15 Jan 2013)

Shouldn't matter too much. Might be a good thing if it means the rack is lower relative to the wheel.

Can you sew?
Maybe you can make a 'pannier bag' pocket that takes in 3/4 of the wheel. Drop the wheel in the bag and then zip/strap it up. The bag can be strapped onto the rack with straps and buckles as it won't need to be removed, and it can be folded up small and discreetly for when he is just out and about on the bike solo.

Do it right and it will be quite cool.

Did you know Arch and I make bags and stuff?


----------



## Night Train (15 Jan 2013)

If you do get him a rack get one that offers lots of support behind the rear wheel axle like these.




As opposed to the smaller ones like these.


----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2013)

Night Train said:


> Did you know Arch and I make bags and stuff?


oooh thanks for the offer! Let me know when you've finished it and I'll pop round and pick it up!


----------



## Night Train (15 Jan 2013)

Sara_H said:


> oooh thanks for the offer! Let me know when you've finished it and I'll pop round and pick it up!


If you want I can see if I can sort out some sort of wheel bag that might work. It may need to be padded on the rack side.

Maybe a little way off though as I am both ill and still have to get a number of things done on short deadlines.


----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2013)

Night Train said:


> If you want I can see if I can sort out some sort of wheel bag that might work. It may need to be padded on the rack side.
> 
> Maybe a little way off though as I am both ill and still have to get a number of things done on short deadlines.


Oh no! Don't bother yourself! I shall start putting my thinking cap on. I've got numerous disused panniers in my garge that might be convertable.


----------



## Night Train (15 Jan 2013)

Ok. The thing to do is to ensure that the pannier is able to keep the wheel rigidly to the side of the rack so the speedway bike doesn't fall over.

I think I might make one of these anyway. It could be a another item to add to our product range.


----------



## Arch (15 Jan 2013)

Night Train said:


> Maybe a little way off though *as I am both ill* and still have to get a number of things done on short deadlines.


 
Both of you are ill!? Oh Noes! 

Sounds like an interesting project. I've tried to cycle one bike and lead another, and just couldn't do it. Mainly, I couldn't start off one handed. A friend and I even tried me riding past and grabbing a bike from her as I went, but that didn't work....


----------



## Psycolist (22 Jan 2013)

A coulpe of years ago, I was seven miles from home and riding my roadie when I came across a boot fair, among the stalls was a bike that really was too much of a bargain to turn down, being sold as a non runner. ( I did have a nodding aquaintance with the seller through work, so new where I could find him if I found the bike to be stolen ) Having exhausted all options, delivery, collection by family/friend, locking it up and coming back for it, I was lumbered with the 2 bikes to get home ! I pushed the bikes out of the fair wondering how long the walk was gonna take me. As it happened, the way home began on a cycle path with a gentle slope downwards. Without giviing much thought to what I was about to do, I leant my new aquisition against a lamp post, and took a few paces back. I mounted my roadie, gently pushing off and as I came level with the other bike, grabbed the handlebars, keeping my forward momentum, and before I knew it I was rolling along with my left hand steering my roadie and my right hand holding and steering the new one. I was able to go up and down my triple front gears and brake my roadie, as well as steer and brake the extra bike. With a mix of cycle paths, pavements and footpaths, I made my way home without putting a foot down. If I needed to stop, I was able to lean slightly towards the spare and keep my feet on the pedals. I didnt travel at much more than walking pace, but it got me and both bikes home without any problem at all. It actually felt very stable. I dont make a habit of doing this, but have done it a couple of times since and have always felt quite safe in doing so. I certainly wouldnt want to pick up any speed, nor ride on the road, but it is a solution. As it happened, the bike simply needed a new freewheel and a bit of T L C , and I made a nice little profit when I sold it on.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jan 2013)

Well, I have to write about this:
today I saw a cyclist riding effortlessly one handed, while pulling another riderless bike with his left.
He must have been very experienced, was going at a fair speed, holding the bike next to him by the stem, not by the handlebar.
By the time I thought about taking a picture, he was gone.
This is certainly a skill I would like to have, probably you need strong arms and a bit more height than I have to be able to keep the second bike parallel to the one you are riding.


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2016)

I'm resuscitating this discussion again to ask if anyone who posted above has further news of what works or doesn't work, please?

I'm pondering the following options:
1. hanging the fork from the side of the rear rack as mentioned a couple of times above - I'm not sure if I can do this securely enough;
2. using a fork mount/saris traps type thing on a board in the bottom of the two-wheeled trailer - would the trailing bike roll the trailer over? Would strapping the bars to the front of the trailer frame prevent that?
3. using some sort of front-wheel bike stand on a board in the bottom of the trailer - would it roll the trailer over and would holding the front wheel be enough to hold the bike up without damage?
4. fixing one of those a car roof-mount bike rack with a downtube support to the trailer frame front and rear edges - how far apart are car roof bars? Could I mount it far enough back? It would be above the wheel axles so would it make the trailer more likely to roll over?
5. figuring out how to mount a bike on its side on top of the trailer;
6. using one or two of those dummy crossbars intended for putting a child seat on step-through bikes to attach the riderless bike trailgator-style, hopefully keeping the front wheel airborne;
7. failing all that, using the transporting bike to carry a folding bike which I can then ride home - not ideal because it means I couldn't transport an unrideable bike for repair.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2016)

Remove the pedals and carry it in one hand over the shoulder.
Properly strapped on a trailer, there's nothing to stop you using a trailer. However, most roof rack bars are closer together than the average wheelbase of an adult bike.


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Remove the pedals and carry it in one hand over the shoulder.


Is that often an option for any distance? I put it in the same category as ghost-riding - short distances only - and the shortest journey I'd be doing may be 3 miles.


> Properly strapped on a trailer, there's nothing to stop you using a trailer. However, most roof rack bars are closer together than the average wheelbase of an adult bike.


What's "properly strapped" though?

And if roof rack bars are closer together than the wheelbase, then it shouldn't matter that the trailer frame front/back bars are closer together, as long as the front of the bike rack doesn't strike the rear wheel of the towing bike, should it?


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2016)

I dont know if its been mentioned but what about a trailgator?
Technically they are for pulling small kids bikes but if your only towing it without a rider then the weight shouldn't be an issue .


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Is that often an option for any distance? I put it in the same category as ghost-riding - short distances only - and the shortest journey I'd be doing may be 3 miles.


Carried a bike 15 miles that way. Into Bradford City Centre, through and out the other side.


> What's "properly strapped" though?


The bike doesn't move about, or is in danger of falling off whilst moving.[


> And if roof rack bars are closer together than the wheelbase, then it shouldn't matter that the trailer frame front/back bars are closer together, as long as the front of the bike rack doesn't strike the rear wheel of the towing bike, should it?


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I dont know if its been mentioned but what about a trailgator?
> Technically they are for pulling small kids bikes but if your only towing it without a rider then the weight shouldn't be an issue .


I'm not worried about the weight, but they appear to curve downwards to the smaller towed bike so would the geometry work with an adult bike? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (2 Mar 2016)

I used to transport cycles across Norwich by towing them behind a towed cycle trailer. The cycle trailer hitched to the chain stay and was quite stable. To fasten the cycle to the trailer I mounted a block of wood to the base and fixed a QR Skewer to it. When collecting a bicycle I would remove the front wheel and hang it on the handle bars and then fix the front forks to the QR skewer. The block of wood needed to be high enough to ensure the towed cycle's down tube didn't snag on the trailer - but as low as possible and as near to the trailer axle as possible to maximise stability. This set up worked fine and was far safer than cycling one handed while dragging another cycle along in the other hand, which had been my previous method.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Mar 2016)

In the end I bought a second hand toddler trailer cheap on ebay which I then converted to allow me to strap the speedway bike into it. There's a picture of it here:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-practical-bike.166516/#post-3312615


----------



## SavageHoutkop (2 Mar 2016)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-X6XqVLHLEW4/U4HuWngy1vI/AAAAAAAAFd4/foEagMFeMCs/s1600/CM8.JPG
I can contact the person in the picture if more information needed?


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2016)

Thank you everyone. So far, it looks like trailer-based solutions are favoured. I guess the stability is worth having to drag an empty trailer one way.



Sara_H said:


> In the end I bought a second hand toddler trailer cheap on ebay which I then converted to allow me to strap the speedway bike into it. There's a picture of it here:
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-practical-bike.166516/#post-3312615


So it's just strapped in with the front wheel off and there's nothing under the forks except maybe some padding? I could probably have a go at that without buying any more kit. Any things I should beware?


SavageHoutkop said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-X6XqVLHLEW4/U4HuWngy1vI/AAAAAAAAFd4/foEagMFeMCs/s1600/CM8.JPG
> I can contact the person in the picture if more information needed?


That looks like one of the car roof racks I mentioned in my idea 4. It's attractive because the bike wouldn't need dismantling. If you don't mind, I'd love to know how steady it is and if it tries to roll over?


----------



## Globalti (2 Mar 2016)

What's all the fuss about? As kids we often used to ride while wheeling a second bike alongside. You just need to allow for the un-braked weight when you slow down. Left side is best.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Thank you everyone. So far, it looks like trailer-based solutions are favoured. I guess the stability is worth having to drag an empty trailer one way.
> 
> 
> So it's just strapped in with the front wheel off and there's nothing under the forks except maybe some padding? I could probably have a go at that without buying any more kit. Any things I should beware?
> ...


I just strapped the forks and headtube to the frame of the trailer. Worked really well, though pulling such a long load took a bit of getting used to!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (2 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> That looks like one of the car roof racks I mentioned in my idea 4. It's attractive because the bike wouldn't need dismantling. If you don't mind, I'd love to know how steady it is and if it tries to roll over?


Have asked, will let you know when reply is in.


----------



## ManiaMuse (2 Mar 2016)

Holy thread revival.

Just to pitch in, in Oxford I once saw in the early hours of the morning a guy wearing a rowing blazer (crew dinner or something I presume) riding a bike with one hand on the bars and towing a riderless bike with his other hand on the other set of bars. I presume the guy was doing a friend a favour who might have had one too many, but anyway, just as he approached me he suddenly lost his balance and did a spectacular dismount endeding up flat on the ground tangled between the two bikes. I went over to see if he was alright but he seemed pretty embarrassed and swiftly carried on his way deciding discretion was the better part of valour and pushing the bikes on the pavement. 

So I wouldn't recommend that method when drunk.


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2016)

Globalti said:


> What's all the fuss about? As kids we often used to ride while wheeling a second bike alongside. [...]


So have I and I've done something similar recently, but even after half a mile, I was tiring. There's also the problem that there are a couple of width bottlenecks on my likely routes where I wouldn't fit through and riding like that on the alternative of a fast A road doesn't seem the most fun idea ever.


ManiaMuse said:


> So I wouldn't recommend that method when drunk.


Yeah, usually you put your feet down as soon as it starts to get away from you and let the ghosting bike go if all else fails, but it sounds like his decision-making may have been impaired somehow


----------



## SavageHoutkop (3 Mar 2016)

So the trailer pictured is deceased, as is its replacement. However, this *was* used as a bike hire delivery trailer so had a fair bit of use/abuse. 
It is 'surprisingly steady' unless you take a sharp turn at high speed. 
Now using a Surly Big Bill.


----------

